What monthly subscriptions and services do you pay for? - MaimMar
======
deanmoriarty
None! Sometimes I use my sister's Netflix account, but that's incredibly rare,
maybe once every couple months or so. Yes, I'm frugal.

------
DerekQ
Personal: Spotify, Netflix

Business: Hotjar, Medium, Statcounter, Beanstalk

Yearly recurring: Fastmail, DevExpress, Add-In-Express, Office 365

------
pmullins
iCloud Storage, YouTube Premium, Apple Music, FastMail, Netflix, CBS All
Access, Hulu, Deezer, Last.fm, Minecraft Realms, etc. Hmmm...that's more than
I originally thought.

------
mark_l_watson
Lot's: Google Play Music with advertisement-free YouTube, Apple News+,
ProtonMail paid account, Audible one book a month plan, HBO internet version,
and Netflix.

------
ezekg
Spotify, Netflix, Hulu, Sling, Amazon Prime, Amazon Fresh, iCloud, Xbox Live,
Uber Eats, DoorDash, Favor. Probably more.

------
Raed667
Spotify, Netflix and Amazon Prime

------
markholmes
MeUndies. Y’all are missing out.

------
copperx
Netflix, Apple Music, DigitalOcean

